# Fritz!fax mit WLan Fone 7050 --> Server+Client?!



## Hawkster (23. September 2006)

Hi all, hoffe das ich hier Hilfe finde...

Kennt sich jemand gut mit der FritzFaxfunktion von der Firtzbox WLan Fon 7050 aus?

Es geht darum... eine Firma hat den Wunsch, keine Faxe mehr via Faxgerät zu drucken, weil da einfach zu viel Müll dabei ist, stattdessen wünschen Sie sich, diese Faxe digital empfangen zu können. Da ich weiß, das die Fritzbox so eine "inoffiziele" Funktion ünterstützt, dachte ich mir das kann man ja so machen...

Funktioniert auch alles Einwandfrei, blos nun die Meisterfrage...

Ist es möglich, die Faxe alle via Server (befindet sich ganz tief im keller von der Firma) empfangen zu lassen und diese dann vom Client abrufen zu lassen?

Also Server empfängt, Client (4stk) können angugn.

Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, bitte sagt es mir =)

Mir freundlichen Grüßen,

Christian Morhard


----------

